# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Πρόβλημα με video..

## yaw

καλησπέρα σας έχω μια τηλεόραση με ενσωματωμένο video μάρκας goldstar(made in korea) την έχω εδώ και 5 χρονια και δούλευε μια χαρά.χθες το απόγευμα πήγα να βάλω μια ταινία μέσα μόλις τελειωσε πάτησα το κουμπί να την πετάξει έξω όμως την έβγαλε μέχρι ένα σημείο και την ξαναπήρε μέσα μετά πάτησα πάλι το κουμπί αλλα tpt ακούγεται ένας θόρυβος αλλα δεν γίνεται tpt ... περιμένω τα replys σας για help ξέχασα να πω ότι ούτε η τηλεόραση λειτουργεί μόλις την ανοίγω δείχνει κανονικά για 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα ακούγεται αυτός ο ήχος που σας είπα και σβήνει πάλι..

----------


## ok1gr

Άνοιξέ την και ξεμπλόκαρε τον μηχανισμό που πιθανότατα μπλόκαρε!

----------


## yaw

> Άνοιξέ την και ξεμπλόκαρε τον μηχανισμό που πιθανότατα μπλόκαρε!


το έκανε ήδη έβαλα και κατσαβίδι την σήκωσα κάπως αλλα και πάλι tpt δεν δίνει εντολή να την "πετάξει" έξω την κασέτα ακούγεται μονο ένας ήχος και tpt παραπάνω.. :/

----------


## ok1gr

ή κάποιο λαστιχάκι βγήκε, ή κάποιο γρανάζι μπλόκαρε. 
α... και γράφε ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ!

----------

